
It all changes when the founder gets a Porsche - zabramow
https://medium.com/@micah/it-all-changes-when-the-founder-drives-a-porsche-32ac25c713ad
======
ChuckMcM
I think it is an important insight that founders who do not need the money
will make different decisions than ones that have never had money. It doesn't
follow that they make "better" decisions however.

I think what Chris Sacca did was excellent, keep the "everyday" fears away by
taking care of imminent personal financial threats, helps founders a lot. But
taking FU money off the table prior to a success/fail determination is a
dangerous thing to do as it screws up motivations around success.

~~~
zabramow
Agree, I've spoken with VC's who said getting liquidity for founders ended up
ruining the companies because all the founders cared about was finding ways to
create more liquidity.

